# The Rare Occasion Set Shop



## Sayaka (May 7, 2012)

I am Kagura and I am Sayaka 

I've been having some free time at work and since I am addicted to this shit I will keep making sets. 

* I get to have free range of when I will put it up because again I have NO PS I use my company's graphic labs. *

Again I'm doing this as a treat so please don't be rude to me or so help me god I will never do this again. 

*PLEASE PROVIDE HQ pics I can't stand grannie stocks and small ass pics.*

*100 posts needed if it gets to hectic I might change it to 300*

*I should just allow as many requests shouldn't I.....?(but two requests are the only limits nothing like 5 like my old shop) BUT BE PATIENT!!! remember I get free range of completing requests if you bother me or spam this place like crazy your cut off from the list if you do it a second time your cut off  from the shop.*

*Real life stocks takes a lot more time because I do an extra mile and it takes a lot of my time so if you are a real life request you may be last just a warning.*

and for new members 



Courtesy of Laex

*If you are impatient then this is not the shop for you. *

Examples






































You may request but remember my big RULE


----------



## Sera (May 7, 2012)

Welcome back. 

Type: Set

Avatar: 


Signature: 




Effects: Up to you, but could you put your name on the sig somewhere?

Thank you. ^^


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2012)

will do 

3 slots open


----------



## Momoko (May 7, 2012)

Hello Set Please! :33 



    Border: Dotted

    Effects: Up to you~

 Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2012)

i can work with that 

2 slots open


----------



## andrea (May 7, 2012)

OMG OMG

Fix me up with a JLaw set muffincakes 











You don't have to use all stocks choose the one(s) you like best and make it awesomely sexy and sexily awesome.

Ava 150x200 ofc

I leave it all to you


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2012)

i have an idea. 

1 slot open


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 7, 2012)

YOU'RE BACK 

Requesting right away~

I'd like a set of ; senior-sized, black border and the rest is up to you. :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2012)

^ will do

one slot open 

Lysandra


----------



## andrea (May 7, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> ^ will do
> 
> one slot open
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT 

Haven't worn a set in so long thanks sweetie


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2012)

Blaze


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 7, 2012)

Could you make the sig it a bit lighter? :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2012)

^ no i have delete everything since this is a school computer 

Amber


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2012)

3 slots open


----------



## Momoko (May 7, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> ^ no i have delete everything since this is a school computer
> 
> Amber



Beautiful set . Thank you Sayaka. pek

PS: I am currently 24'd, but I will rep you.


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2012)

waiting list 

Sera


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 7, 2012)

Request type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted

Work your magic. I like red and black colors.

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

Will do I have an idea

2 slots open


----------



## Melodie (May 8, 2012)

Welcome back 

Type : set
stock : ()
Border and effects are up to you.

Also may i have the avatar as 150x200 and senior sized?


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

Will do 

One slot open


----------



## MystKaos (May 8, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Size for Avi: 150x200/Size for Sig: 500x300
Stock: 
Other info: Include both characters in the sig, and the avi should be of the guy on the right. Get rid of those chunky black lines at the top and bottom, too. Don't go too crazy with lots of effects! xD

Set will be used on another forum, if that'll be a problem then ignore/deny/decline this request. =)


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

I don't get it do you want it to be like the jeniffer Lawrence one or more classy 

How are you with BW greyscale

All slots taken


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

Waiting list 

Sera

Melodie

VP

Ninja


----------



## MystKaos (May 8, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> I don't get it do you want it to be like the jeniffer Lawrence one or more classy
> 
> How are you with BW greyscale
> 
> All slots taken



um..more classy? please and thank you! 

and I want colour, so no BW greyscale, thanks~ ^_^


----------



## lathia (May 8, 2012)

Missed it... man!!!! 

I need to ship you a laptop and a bootleg CS5!


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

you sure Ninja i was kind of thinking not too colorful and more pail with some greys oh well guess i need to do my other plan...

dont know when i will get these done probably tomorrow....


----------



## MystKaos (May 8, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> you sure Ninja i was kind of thinking not too colorful and more pail with some greys oh well guess i need to do my other plan...
> 
> dont know when i will get these done probably tomorrow....



Yeah, I'm sure, go for it! 

and sorry about the trouble, thanks alot.


----------



## Vash (May 8, 2012)

Now I play the waiting game 

/spam


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

Sera





VP





Ninja






3 slots open


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 8, 2012)

just a simple profile picture, please



size: up to 170 x 170. that's max.size allowed but if you want to make it smaller I don't care, up to you

any effect you think would fit, I trust you 

no border please

thanks a lot, Ari


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

will do 

2 slots open


----------



## Vash (May 8, 2012)

This isn't the best stock but can you do something with this, please? :33



You know how I like my stuff


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

is this for a set....fine I'll work with it (thinking of ideas right now....)

1 slot open


----------



## Vash (May 8, 2012)

I forgot to say, I only want an ava 

Senior size.


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

thank to god i have an idea


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

waiting list 

melodie 

ane 

jak


----------



## Tsukuyo (May 8, 2012)

Woah, babe, you've improved lots.
Requesting in the future definitely.


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

melodie 





ane 

i love your stock



jak

i could only do colorization


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

4 slots OPEN


----------



## Melodie (May 8, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> melodie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you. they're beautiful.


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

glad you like 

4 slots OPEN


----------



## Vash (May 8, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> jak
> 
> i could only do colorization



Awesome 

Can I add a border to it? (I forgot to ask )


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

you can add a border to it


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 8, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> ane
> 
> i love your stock



beautiful, thanks a lot <3

the model is Karlie Kloss and the photographer is Mario Testino


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

Mario Testino.....(goes on tumblr)


----------



## MystKaos (May 8, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Ninja



thanks!~

+repped.


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

Glad u like

4 slots open


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 8, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> VP



You're amazing! You did such a great job; I love it! Thanks so much!

Need to spread...

Edit: Repped.


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2012)

Thanks <3 

4slots open


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 8, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: Off to the sky
Kick up the past trodden-down ground,
Higher, so much higher, that I can touch the future
Call out to the stars.
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

Will do.....


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

3 slots open (would love to work with real life stock )


----------



## zetzume (May 9, 2012)

Set ~ =) 

Stock:  
Size: 150x150 and 125x125. 
Sig: 500x300

just minimal effects.
No Borders. =)

thank you. <3


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

Only a little effect 

If u give me 4 more stocks I can make a collage out of 3 of them or more


----------



## zetzume (May 9, 2012)

:33


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

i have an idea but for the giff  ava part i will give to it to a source


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

Zetzumi


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

3 slots open (maybe i should just turn this set shop into an Real life  Stock set shop


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

3 slots open


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

sparta







Reiki...






4 slots open


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 9, 2012)

*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker*          - _Sayaka_.
*Stock* - []
*Size*              - Senior.
*Border*           - Anything that you judge looks cool for the Set.
*Effects*          - I have absolute trust in your taste, so you are free to use any effect that you desire. 
*Text*             - On the Signature only; write : "_Necessary Evil_", with a cool font.
*Additional Info* - I would like two Avatars [Make two of each of 150x200 and 150x150] if it's possible one with _Itachi_ and one with _Kabuto_, other than that; take your time _Sayaka_, and make it as cool as possible.

Take my request as your last if you think that I'm asking too much, or you are busy in general.


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

sure thing though don't worry it wont take too long lol i have some ideas 

3 slots Open


----------



## ℛei (May 9, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Reiki...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

glad you like babe 

if anyone requests an Heather Morris  set hope you don't mind it being three 

or if its Dianna argon that would be fun to work with as well or if its Koran pop groups...But seriously if its HeMo exspect 3 sets 


3 slots open


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 9, 2012)

please, 150 x 200 avatar

any effects you think will fit. no border

take all the time you need, I can wait 

thank you


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

will do i already have something in mind


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

ane


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

3 slots open


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 9, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> sparta
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent Kagura, excellent. Your skills have not waned in the slightest.


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

hmm i guess i still got it 

3 slots open


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

Evil


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

4 slots open


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 9, 2012)

Damn, you have improved so much. It's awesome 

Thanks a lot Ari .


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

iv always been good i mean im  a mentor to 3 shop owners lol but thanks 

come on people i really would love multiple REAL LIFE STOCKS


----------



## zetzume (May 9, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Zetzumi



thank you.


----------



## Sans (May 9, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> iv always been good i mean im  a mentor to 3 shop owners lol but thanks
> 
> come on people i really would love multiple REAL LIFE STOCKS



This new name and shop business had me tricked. 

And I want real life stocks, is that good enough? 

Worker: Kagura.

 150 x 300, black border with white inside.

Set: Same borders.

Either use


or



Whichever one is easier/better to work with.


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

A sig and an set... 

I'll figure something out though this is quite confusing on what u r trying to get.....


Ohh now I see you mixed avatar and signature 

Ava 150x200 

Sig I will use both those stocks


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

Just reminder 

Friday is my last day on access before the summer 

So request as soon as you can I usually get 4 slots done easily


----------



## Sans (May 10, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> A sig and an set...
> 
> I'll figure something out though this is quite confusing on what u r trying to get.....
> 
> ...



Yeah, my bad, I meant an avatar and a signature. 

Err, is 150x200 the large avatar size? That's the one I want. :ho


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 10, 2012)

Hey, uhm  I was wondering if you could make me a set with the following images :

Avatar     : []
Signature : []

Junior Set I would be glad if you could make the avatar Senior size since I would like to use them when I get senior membership  , add effects that suit the awesomness and beauty of Kushina  .


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

^ sure

Ko


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

nightmare


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

4 slots open 

remember i have no more access after tomorrow


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 10, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> nightmare





This is awesome !!


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

your welcome 

4 slots open


----------



## Basilikos (May 10, 2012)

Sup, Sayaka? 


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Effects: I leave it to you
Border: Whichever looks best


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

will do bro     .


----------



## Metaro (May 10, 2012)

Edit*



[sp]
Junior set
With dotted borders
It can be simple 
Hmm  Like Nigtmare's avatar  style... 
Stock: 


Thanks in advance!.
[/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

simple it is


----------



## Vash (May 10, 2012)

Ava please Kagu :33



Make it look badass, and make the eyes stand out 

(white dotted borders, senior size)

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

will do 

1 slot open


----------



## Sera (May 10, 2012)

Type: Set 

Avatar:


Signature:




Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

^ will do babe


Basil i hate the stock 





met





jak



3 slots open


----------



## Metaro (May 10, 2012)

Hahah Thank you xD Will use soon because i have lots of request D:


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

cant get the third one yo 

but will do


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

yeah lol this is gonna be the shit when its done i love these pics xD


----------



## Vash (May 10, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> jak



Thanks 

Need to spread, will rep soon


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

your welcome bro 

2 slots open


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 10, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: Maybe I'm a lion
Border: dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

Will do.. 

1 slot open ....


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 10, 2012)

Hi, Saya!

Could you please make a senior set for me with this pic:



And could you put my name or FK on there somewhere, please?


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

Sure thing 

ALL SLOTS TAKEN 

No more requests


----------



## Basilikos (May 10, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Basil i hate the stock


You hate the stock but it turned out great. 

Thanks, Sayaka.


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2012)

Glad u like bro


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

From top to bottom...sure


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

actually bro i just started the other request...


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

Sera







Lucifer







sparta i hate the stock SO MUCH


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

Foxy


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

4 slots OPEN

but be aware that now you will have to be patient for now on


----------



## Sera (May 11, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Sera



Thank you.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 11, 2012)

You hate the stock?

Huh... You worked VERY WELL with it though... Sorry, next time the stock'll be better.

By the way, I can't rep you right now since I'm sadly 24'd.


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

very much soo 

will be waiting then


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 11, 2012)

Type : Set

Avatar
150x200
Stock-


Sig
Text- Bump
Stock-


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

i hate the quality.......


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 11, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> i hate the quality.......



For both?


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

yup       .


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

one sig off

 2 i hate the stock its terrible quality


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 11, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> one sig off
> 
> 2 i hate the stock its terrible quality



Set this then?


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

umm im not good with single sets for real life stocks plus ya got to be patient 

I'm leaving for my dorm in 2 minutes


----------



## Alisdragon (May 11, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> one sig off
> 
> 2 i hate the stock its terrible quality



Confused, is this for me?


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2012)

yes.....and please sig off


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 11, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Foxy


Thanks, darlin'! You work fast. Me likey.


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2012)

Glad u like 

4 slots open


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2012)

Announcement I  might can get access in the labs in Monday so if I can be happy if I can't sorry


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2012)

I'll up it to 6 requests   Idk I just like making sets....All u have to do is be calm and wait 

So 6 slots open


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2012)

Will do Sparta when I can


----------



## Gallant (May 13, 2012)

Here to make a request.

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: Generation of Miracles


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2012)

Will do gallant :33


----------



## Sunako (May 14, 2012)

HELLO

Senior set please :3 effects and such are up to you


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2012)

Will do I have an idea


----------



## Vash (May 14, 2012)

Future set request for when you are back by a computer.



Vertical sig (But try to keep the height under 400 pixels please :33)
Ava on the top guy (The one with the weird eyes)
Dotted white borders, and any effects you like.

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (May 15, 2012)

Will do bro


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 15, 2012)

Kagu, may I entirely change my request or is it too late?

And don't worry about the stock of this one, it's good, trust me.


----------



## Sayaka (May 15, 2012)

You can change


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 15, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: Time has stopped… and so has your chances of defeating me!
Border: dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Sayaka (May 16, 2012)

Will do             .


----------



## Basilikos (May 19, 2012)

Sup, Ariel. I keep finding cool looking stocks these days. 


Set
Senior Size
Stock: 
Border: Up to you.
Effects: Your decision, but it doesn't have to be elaborate.
Also include a 150x200 avatar, please 

Version two:

Border of your choice
No effects
A 150x200 avatar included for this too


----------



## Jackk (May 20, 2012)

I didn't know that you had opened another shop Kagura. 

I would like to make a request, if I may. 

*Set request*

*Stock-* Hmm, can you do something with ? If not, then you can pick  ..._or_ . 

*Size-* Senior.

*Border-* Dotted white border.

*Effects-* Up to you; you're the expert.

And I can wait for as long as you want; I'm very patient.


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2012)

got it basil i'll think of something jackk


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2012)

gallent 
sunako
sparta
basil
jackk

ill get al of these done as soon as i get access and start my summer job..

one more slot open


----------



## Sera (May 21, 2012)

*Type:* Set

*Avatar stock:* 


*Signature stock:*









Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2012)

i have a idea lol xD


----------



## Vash (May 21, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> gallent
> sunako
> sparta
> basil
> ...



You using the invisible font for my name?


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2012)

damn 

i guess i will be doing 7....

no more requests


----------



## Vash (May 21, 2012)

It's okay, you can cancel my request. I'll request again when you aren't busy :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2012)

no i can do it


----------



## Sans (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh you're busy? 

One of my friends in the NBD is a set scrub, just uses google images. I recommended you to fix this.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2012)

hmm will see 

guys im gonna get stuff done just be patient iv been very busy


----------



## Sans (Jun 7, 2012)

VM when you can.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Gallent 





Sunako


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2012)

2 requests open will get more stuff done on thursday


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2012)

sparta
basil
jackk
sera


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Can i have a set of this?





just make it pretty <:


----------



## Gallant (Jul 4, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Gallent



Thanks for the set. +reps


----------



## Empathy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey, Kagu. :33 :33


*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200 versions of the avatar and leave a little extra room on the signature, please
*Effects:* At your discretion
*Border* Whatever you think will look nice

Shanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Atsu....could you get 100 posts first...

will do pathy


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Alright :c


----------



## andrea (Jul 4, 2012)

Set please Ari 

Avatar on Cas, the one on top.
Size 150x200 for the avi and whatever you want for the sig.
Effects, borders all up to you.
Take your time :33


----------



## Metaro (Jul 4, 2012)

[sp]


Senior Set
Stock:
Effects: Simple, like gallent's set... but If you want you can add some white flowers in the corners

Dotted borders
[/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

^ since yours is simple i will add you 

sparta
jak
basil
sera
ly
met


----------



## ℛei (Jul 5, 2012)

you re-opened the shop? 

request for you
Size: Senior
Effects: up to you
Stock: 

Sankyouuuu


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

^ will do 

basil





Ly





Jak





met


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

the rest next week 

2 slots open


----------



## andrea (Jul 5, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Ly





I love it!

Thanks sweetie


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

glad you like 

2 slots open


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Sparta 
iki
Sera
jackk


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 5, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> basil


Thank you, Ariel. 

But Y U kept me waiting a month long?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

didn't have access till this week bro


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Sparta
iki
Sera
jackk

2 slots open 

100 posts to request


----------



## lathia (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, let's do this!! Long time no see "Kagura."

*Set*-
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior AV, Sig 400x200
*Effects*: Whatever you think looks best. If you can make the X vibrant, please do.
*Borders/Text*: None


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

will do bro     .


----------



## Summers (Jul 5, 2012)

Request-Sig

You chose what's best.

The one from Sasu-Naruto.
-Sig.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

will do and the one at Saras shop

all slots taken


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Sparta
iki
Sera
jackk
lathia
summers


----------



## Metaro (Jul 6, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> met



Will use Thank you Sayaka


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2012)

your welcome :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll get most of these done on Tuesday


----------



## Austin (Jul 9, 2012)

Can I get a set of this? 



Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 9, 2012)

no......slots are closed 

and sig off


----------



## familyparka (Jul 9, 2012)

I can wait for you to add me to the list 



Use the left girl in any moment from sec 00:19 to 00:26 AND/OR from min 1:51 on. This second one is as you prefer it, but the first one is the main stock/screen please

Set, standard size

Border: Dotted, semi-rounded or rounded, as you prefer.

Effects: Make it combine with her hair! *o*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 9, 2012)

i don't do gifs.....


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm just wondering, is mine gonna be done tomorrow? Or will I have to wait another day?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 9, 2012)

by tomorrow yes


----------



## familyparka (Jul 10, 2012)

You don't have to do gifs, just take the screenshot you like.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2012)

no......sorry but it would be easier with a stock hq too


----------



## familyparka (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, it's ok then, sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2012)

Sparta






empathy(i really hate this stock...)




iki





lathia





brighter version





Sera tomorrow yours is first promise


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2012)

Sera
summers (cant use stock)
jackk(cant use stock)

3 slots open


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Sera tomorrow yours is first promise



No problem. I don't mind.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2012)

3 slots open    .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2012)

glad you like sparta


----------



## lathia (Jul 10, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> lathia
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thank you Sayaka! You never disappoint.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2012)

glad you like 

3 slots open


----------



## Summers (Jul 10, 2012)

summers said:


> Request-Sig
> 
> You chose what's best.
> 
> ...



Edited should be able to see images.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 10, 2012)

Set :33

Senior size.



One with text and one without. The text would be 'Melodie'.

'Sankyoo ​


----------



## Jackk (Jul 11, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> jackk(cant use stock)




*Spoiler*: _Hmm, can you use this stock?_ 







 

Set, senior size, dotted white borders, effects up to you.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 11, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> iki



afhjhkjhjkhkjhklj awesomeeeeeeeeee pek

thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

glad you like two slots open


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

Sera





4 slots open


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

summers
jackk
Melody


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2012)

I love it. Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

Jackk





melodie





6 slots open


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

next 

Summers


----------



## Jackk (Jul 11, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Jackk



Looks great, thanks! 

Always love your style. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

glad you like 6 slots open


----------



## Melodie (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you, it is beautiful. 

I will wear it once I get back home. Which is like 4 days.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

ok i see 

6 slots open


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

Set please 
Ava 150x200 and 150x150
No border
Stocks: choose how many and whichever you like

*Spoiler*: __ 












Text: Johanna Mason
Make it badass.
Thanks hon


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

earth , axes , mockingjays , some flames nebula badass bold backgrounds. will do 

5 slots open


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 11, 2012)

Sweet heart here the pic :



do what you want with it :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

I've got an idea  

4 slots Open


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

summers
ly
snm

4 slots open


----------



## Thunder (Jul 11, 2012)

*Request type:* set.
*Stock:* [].
*Border:* dotted, white.
*Size:* senior.
Thanks.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 11, 2012)

Well since I'm being brutally forced() to request then I shall. 

Set
Stock:
Size: Senior
Border: White dotted

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

Summers
Ly
SNM
Thunder
Zoan

2 slots open


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously though why do you always put Zona? 

I see you edited it  but did you really mistype it all those times or did you see as zona or something? Because you've put it like that every time I've requested here


----------



## lathia (Jul 11, 2012)

She's fixing your spelling error ! Joking

Sayaka, when you have time. No hurry.

Set - 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* AV: Senior / Sig: 200x400 (figured you have more room to work with instead of 400x200) (feel free to be generous and do a 400x200 as well, though!)
*Effects:* Sayaka Filter
*Text/Borders:* None

Thanks my lady!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

that bad.....(Will do my best but filters are gonna be such a pain.)

I'm half asleep Marco give me a break


----------



## lathia (Jul 11, 2012)

Just do what you can! Trans-parents aren't that fun, I know


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 11, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> that bad.....(Will do my best but filters are gonna be such a pain.)
> 
> I'm half asleep Marco give me a break



I don't mind was just out of curiosity.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

theere not fun because you have to think of the backgrounds lol 

curiosity kills the cat ya know  

Summers
Ly
SNM
Thunder
Marco
Lathia

1 slots open


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2012)

Stock: ; 
Request: Two Banners
Text: Pocket Monsters: Black 2 & White 2 - Genesis
Size: I want them to be big. Can they be a tad over the limits
Effects: I want intense effects similar to what you did 

Thanks Ariel ​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

........(absolutely confused)


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2012)

Slots are closed

Summers
Ly
SNM
Thunder
Marco
Lathia
Hero


----------



## Austin (Jul 12, 2012)

Request type: Set
Size: junior
Stock: 
Effects: pretty ones 


THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

For everyone to know we talked about this I'm alowing this so 

NOW SLOTS ARE CLOSED

Summers
Ly
SNM
Thunder
Marco
Lathia
Hero
austin


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

Summers


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

Marco





Thunder


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 12, 2012)

Holy shit looks great, thanks! 

But do you think you could make the sig bigger vertically, as big as the one Summers has?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

^ are you really saying that because then i would have to do it all over again not being rude just saying.

SNM


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 12, 2012)

I have no idea how hard  it is or how long it takes you to do that but if it's too much of a bother then nevermind.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

i already deleted it so yeah its a little two much for me


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

Ly
Lathia
Hero
austin(the stock is burning me)

4 slots open


----------



## Austin (Jul 12, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Ly
> Lathia
> Hero
> austin(the stock is burning me)
> ...



What's wrong with the stock?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

sig off and i will tell you


----------



## Austin (Jul 12, 2012)

My bad, I always forget


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

Hero


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

Ly
Lathia
austin(the stock is burning me...its low quality cant even render it and just i cant work with it.)


5 slots open


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Jul 12, 2012)

Heyyy !!!

I have a request. 

Avatar :



Signature : 







Just remember to make two avatars one senior and one junior, just make it a bit dark to fit Bane's personality. Everything else is yours to decide .

By the way I just repped ya !!


----------



## Austin (Jul 12, 2012)

Tell me if you can work with this!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

will do nightmare 

cant see anything A

Ly
Lathia
Nightmare

5 slots open


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

I found a higher quality version of that stock if you'd like Ari


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks but the thing is the quality of it is just horrendous i mean even some crapy glee screenshots are like 10 times better 

thats how bad


----------



## Thunder (Jul 12, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Thunder
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Very nice Sayaka. I'll wear it now.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

glad you like 

5 slots open


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Sayaka.  Got a request for you.  

*Request:* Set
*Stock: *
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Up to you, hun. 
*Effects:* Up to you again, but I would like effects that make the pic look calming and romantic. 
*Text:* None
*Add. Info:* Can the avatar focus on the girl, please?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

i think i have some ideas

will do next week babe :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



Text: Sawada Tsunayoshi
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 12, 2012)

Set request, Ariel.


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Border:  (a thin black border, basically)
Effects: Up to you. I would like an alternate version included as well but with just the border and no effects, please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

^fine fine 

Ly
Lathia
Nightmare
Kit
Sparta
Basil

2 slots open.


----------



## Summers (Jul 12, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Summers



Thanks, great your doing Sets again, you made a scene I hate,mushy Uchiha's(bottom) into something badass.

Also I will take one of the 2 available slots if possible.

Y'all love this one.
Request-Set
Sig-
Ava-


Text for sig-" Its rider was named Death, and Hades was following close behind him."-Revelation 6:7

Dont have to add the Revelation 6:7 if it will look better without it. You can also split the text up into 2 parts if that's better 2, doesn't have to be all together, one on the top or at the side, wherever. Or ignore the "And"  Whatever is best. 

Cool right?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2012)

will do i have a plan as usual

1 slot open


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 13, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> SNM



WOw I really do like it thanks Sayaka


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jul 13, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: n/a
Effects: any
Text (add this in the sig, pls): I'm the best in what I do. And what I do isn't very nice.
Add. Info: Make it awesome.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 13, 2012)

Request: Banner

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









Border: Solid Black Border

Don't know if I can request two, but if not then just do the first please.
Text: The Walking Dead Mafia 

Coming Soon...(bottom of the image)

Think you can use this font for the text or something similar?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2012)

i might combined it if that's alright? 

i have some ideas 

above will do 

man i should just allow as many requests shouldn't i.....(but two requests are the only limits nothing like 5 like my old shop)

and remember to be patient 

Ly
Lathia
Nightmare
Kit
Sparta
Basil
Summers
UEDRai
Goob


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok heres my deal 

i am taking away the limits of requests but here is the catch 



Also i am dead serious when i say i will cut you from this shop...I don't mean to say it as mean but i'v been around for a while and i've seen some pretty brutal arguments and fights in some shops threads and really it causes them sometimes to quit and i honestly love making sets so I don't want any rude and mean posts 

 also please turn off your sig(but if your doing it as a joke turn it off after its been done or whatever)


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jul 13, 2012)

I have 100 posts so_ I'm fine for the moment..._


----------



## andrea (Jul 13, 2012)

Turn off your sig and don't spam the thread or your 100 posts won't mean squat


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2012)

shes right 

also i did say i might change it though(that or even change it to seniors only if i really get pissed to the point)

Ly
Lathia
Nightmare
Kit
Sparta
Basil
Summers
UEDRai
Goob


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2012)

ohh also Ly has agreed to be my giff maker here so yeah she can give the rules of the limits and such


----------



## andrea (Jul 13, 2012)

Rules? 

Okay, the most important rule is the shorter the gif = the better the quality. For a sig don't ask for more than 10 seconds. Senior avatars no more than 5 seconds. Junior avatars no more than 2 seconds.

Oh and don't ask for rounded borders on gifs. They look terrible.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 13, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> i might combined it if that's alright?
> 
> i have some ideas
> 
> ...



Just do whatever you want, as long as it's quality stuff I don't mind. Just send me a vm whenever it's finished, because I will forget lol. I'm not in a rush either, so take your time.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2012)

ok then and please sig off :33


----------



## Austin (Jul 14, 2012)

hi, hope this works.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2012)

i can work with it


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2012)

Ly
Lathia
Nightmare
Kit
Sparta
Basil
Summers
UEDRai
Goob
austin


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2012)

i'll get the anime stuff done by Tuesday guys


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2012)

Stock:

This is for a banner.

Size: Don't crop out anything. Make it as wide/long as possible.

Effects: Very sophisticated lol. I'll let you handle that

Disclaimer: I want all characters present visible. Don't cover them up too much in effects

Text: Pocket Monsters: Black 2 & White 2- Genesis


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2012)

will do i have some ideas.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2012)

Not quite sure whether I could ask this kind of request here.

I have 4 pics. I would like to request to have them to put in a single banner.

Type: Banner

Banner Size: 550 width max; no particular preference for height

Text: Grand Shōnen Summit (if macron cannot be used, then change it to: Grand Shounen Summit)

Effects/Background: No particular preference


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2012)

gimmi a different ichigo one and will do


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2012)

Would this be fine?



Edit: Used my photobucket account. Is it working now?

If it is too big, I'll look for another.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2012)

bandwidth      .


----------



## Stripes (Jul 15, 2012)

Lovely lovely lovely~~~

Type: Set
Avatar: 
Siggy: 
Effects: STRIPES!!!
Other Requests: Just my name on the siggy~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2012)

will do love :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2012)

Ly
Lathia
Nightmare
Kit
Sparta
Basil
Summers
UEDRai
Goob
austin
Hero
SU
Stripes


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2012)

working on anime requests 

so no more requests once i get some of these done


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2012)

Basil







Kit


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2012)

Sparta i'm going to say this once if you don't wear this more then 3 days i'm not making another set i work really hard on sets and i love your stocks but i feel your not being respectful.

so i'll do your set if you wear it more then like 1 day


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 17, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Basil
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Well done, Ariel.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Sparta i'm going to say this once if you don't wear this more then 3 days i'm not making another set i work really hard on sets and i love your stocks but i feel your not being respectful.
> 
> so i'll do your set if you wear it more then like 1 day



I know Saya, but my reasons for not wearing my last set are quite.... Weird. I really did like it and I'm sorry that I took it off but it had to do with certain reasons that didn't involve with how the set looked...


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2012)

its not just that request you change your set constantly i have notice...but i'm doing yours now 

stripes


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2012)

Ly
Lathia
Nightmare
Sparta
Summers
UEDRai
Goob
austin
Hero
SU


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 17, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Kit





I. Fucking. Love. This!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thank you, Saya-chan!  Awesome work as always!  Wearing straight away!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2012)

glad you like other stuff will be done soon i just have a killer headache at the moment but people can request


----------



## ℛei (Jul 18, 2012)

ARI 

request: set
size: senior
stocks:   

make a mix set from those plz
and ava on USUK

thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2012)

ok will do  

god i miss everything 

Ly(next week will PM it)
Lathia (today)
Nightmare (tomorrow)
Sparta (today)
Summers (today)
UEDRai (today)
Goob (tomorrow)
austin (tomorrow)
Hero (today)
SU(tomorrow)
Iki(tomorrow)


----------



## Selva (Jul 18, 2012)

ugh I can't decide what stocks to use  gonna go with these two babies though:
 and .

And can you make me a profile picture of  picture too?

Thank you Ariel


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2012)

summers i hate your sig stock cant work with it dammit 

Lathia





Sparta







Rei (your a junior kid)


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2012)

Ly(next week will PM it)
Nightmare (tomorrow)
Summers (change your stock)
Goob (tomorrow)
austin (tomorrow)
Hero (today)
SU(tomorrow)
Iki(tomorrow)
Selva(next week or today)


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2012)

hero


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2012)

Selva


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2012)

Ly(next week will PM it)
Nightmare (tomorrow)
Summers (change your stock)
Goob (tomorrow)
austin (tomorrow)
SU(tomorrow)
Iki(tomorrow)


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 18, 2012)

Type: Set. 
Stock: Three pictures. I want The avatar to be a scroll between the faces on the three images (like a gif thingy if you get what im trying to say >.<), and in the sig, I would like All three of the guys to blend together in a senior size sig saying "We will protect our loved ones" 







Out of those pictures. is it possible?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2012)

delete your request at lys and yeah sure


----------



## lathia (Jul 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sayaka said:


> Lathia








Claiming, thank you Sayaka! Will cred when I wear.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 18, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> delete your request at lys and yeah sure



Already did


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2012)

Ly(next week will PM it)
Nightmare (today)
Summers (change your stock)
Goob (today)
austin (today)
SU(Next week)
Iki(today)
Ryu(today or next week)


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jul 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sayaka said:


> Rei (your a junior kid)








Thank you! Will rep+ you now!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2012)

Nightmare





Austin





Iki


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2012)

Ly(next week will PM it)
Summers (change your stock)
Goob (Next week)
SU(Next week)
Ryu(next week)

PEOPLE CAN REQUEST


----------



## ℛei (Jul 19, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Iki



omfg dies 

BEAUTIFUL 

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2012)

glad you like


----------



## Austin (Jul 19, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Austin



you're the best.


----------



## Sera (Jul 19, 2012)

Type: Either a set from  or . If you pick the first stock, please try and keep the background in. Otherwise, everything is up to you.

Thank you. :33


----------



## Hariti (Jul 19, 2012)

Type: Senior set
(focus on both of them please)

I'll leave everything to you.:33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2012)

will do i have some ideas :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2012)

I have some ideas(though i like combining players) but i have some ideas 

will do


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello.
Ava: 
Sig: 
Border: Up to you
Effects: Try to use your old style, or combine your new one and your old one. It's not that i don't like your current style, i just like the old one more :33 
Size: Junior + an additional senior avatar

Thank you pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2012)

forbidden...i kind of forgot my old style but will try to remember


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Jul 20, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Nightmare



Masterpiece .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2012)

glad you like the stocks were fun 

PEOPLE CAN REQUEST


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2012)

Ly(next week will PM it)
Summers (change your stock)
Goob (Next  Tuesday)
SU(Next Wednesday)
Ryu(Next Wednesday)
Sera(Next Tuesday)
Harti(Next Tuesday)
Lucifer(Next Tuesday)
San(fix your Stock)


----------



## Melodie (Jul 20, 2012)

*Set*
[*]*Stock* - []
[*]*Text* - Melodie (I'd like to have one with text and one without please :33).
[*]*Effects* - up to you.
[*]*Border* - up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2012)

i can work with that sure


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2012)

Ly(next week will PM it)
Summers (change your stock)
Goob (Next Tuesday)
SU(Next Wednesday)
Ryu(Next Wednesday)
Sera(Next Tuesday)
Harti(Next Tuesday)
Lucifer(Next Tuesday)
San(fix your Stock)
Melodie(Next Wednesday)


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2012)

come on guys request (if its real life stock though i will go all out yo)


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 22, 2012)

fixing my stock :33
Ava: 
Sig: 
Border: Up to you
Effects: Try to use your old style, or combine your new one and your old one. It's not that i don't like your current style, i just like the old one more :33 
Size: Junior + an additional senior avatar


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2012)

like i said i will try my old style


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2012)

Ly(next week will PM it)
Summers (change your stock)
Goob (Next Tuesday)
SU(Next Wednesday)
Ryu(Next Wednesday)
Sera(Next Thursday)
Harti(Next Tuesday)
Lucifer(Next Tuesday)
San(Next Wednesday)
Melodie(Next Wednesday)


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi, it's been a while. 

Just requesting a set. 
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Up to you. :3
Size: Senior

:33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2012)

will do              .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2012)

starting on tsuedays requests


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2012)

changing lucifer to Wednesday doing SU now...

Goob



Harti





tired today....


----------



## Hariti (Jul 24, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Harti


Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2012)

glad you like  

'm gonna get stuff done guys its just i didn't sleep last night and well it is tiring ya know


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 25, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: What dwells within this hand is a flame that will protect the people precious to me.
Border: dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2012)

.....fine.......


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you going to post my request here or in Lysandra's shop?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2012)

here i guess...ive been very busy lately but i'll get the requests done promise.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> changing lucifer to Wednesday doing SU now...
> 
> Goob
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! Might have to try to get you to do another one for me.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2012)

i'm stuff done today (all easy work)

been very busy and rping lol tumblr sure is addictive xD


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2012)

all anime work today real life Thursday


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2012)

Ly(next week)
SU(today)
Ryu(today)
Sera(Thursday)
Lucifer(Thursday)
San(Today)
Melodie(Today)
Sparta (today)

People can still request if they want


----------



## Austin (Aug 4, 2012)

you said you were good with real stock :33 

can I have a set and  it tilted 90 degrees?

also any effects you think are good!



Tell me if you can work with it.


----------



## Hero (Aug 5, 2012)

Signature: 


You probably remember creating this, but I was wondering if you could recreate it.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2012)

its fine  you know what everything will be done Wensday OK


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2012)

I can work with it austin


----------



## Zoan Marco (Aug 6, 2012)

Set request

Avatar: 
Signature: 
Size: Senior
Border: White dotted

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hero (Aug 6, 2012)

Is it too late to change my request


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2012)

no....but i will get some done today


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2012)

Ly(next week)
SU(today)
Ryu(today)
Sera(Thursday)
Lucifer(Thursday)
San(Today)
Melodie(Today)
Sparta (today)
Kyou(today...or tommorow)
Austin(thursday)
Hero(today, no)
Marco(thursday)


----------



## Hero (Aug 7, 2012)

Avatar 1:  
Avatar 2:    
Size: 150 x 150
Effects: Whatever

Signature:  yes.jpg     
Size: 
Effects: Whatever

Also could I request a third ava? Or is this the max


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 8, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Ly(next week)
> SU(today)
> Ryu(today)
> Sera(Thursday)
> ...


My request is not on the list?


----------



## Summers (Aug 15, 2012)

Summers said:


> Thanks, great your doing Sets again, you made a scene I hate,mushy Uchiha's(bottom) into something badass.
> 
> Request-Set
> Sig-
> Ava-



Damn it, have not checked in a while, I was wondering what was up.

Changed the sig, hope this is better.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2012)

GUYS IM SOOO SORRY I GOT A HUGE PROMOTION AND I WAS SENT TO LA 

I'll get everything done around sept I'm sooo sorry It is called the Rare Occasion Shop for a reason.


----------



## Austin (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## andrea (Aug 21, 2012)

Take your time sweetums :33


----------



## Kyousuke (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats, and take your time it's no big deal.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 26, 2012)

congrats on your promotion, Ari <3


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks everyone...this promotion has been making me crash the minute I get a couch or bed near me......I'll try everything done around Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## Sera (Sep 4, 2012)

Congratulations. 

I've changed my request~


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2013)

RARE OCCASION DAY!!!

6 people only nothing else

first 2 people get sets everyone else avas *ONLY*!

GO


----------



## Ghost (Feb 17, 2013)

set from this:



ava 150 x 150

sig what u think is the best size

effects: use colors red, black, yellow (colors in the stock)

everything else up toy you


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2013)

The quality of that is hurting my eyes..I'll try something but don't be upset if its horrible.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2013)

Saik


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2013)

1 more slot for a set the rest of the 4 are ava requests.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 17, 2013)

that was fast. 

awesome


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 17, 2013)

Avatar, two sizes: 150 x 200 and 200 x 200 (the second size is so I can use as profile picture)

I know you said set but I never wear sigs so maybe you can keep that slot for another person

You make gorgeous icons, I trust your taste, so any effect up to you

Just asking, no borders, please <3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2013)

Ohh gonna try to find real nice texture for this one!!!! Beautiful stock as usual.

Starr


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2013)

Ane (wow I am so rusty damn...)


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Ane (wow I am so rusty damn...)



still gorgeous, thank you <3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad you like I love making 150 x 200 avas

1 set slot open 3 ava slots open

Guys this is very rare so get a slot since afterwards I don't know when I'll get access again ha xD


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Ohh gonna try to find real nice texture for this one!!!! Beautiful stock as usual.
> 
> Starr



thanx darlin'


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks by now hun!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2013)

Moon


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2013)

This has been Rare Occasion day bye till next time


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 17, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Moon



Thanks a lot they look precious as expected!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2013)

6 requests only 

2 set requests 

4 ava requests 

Go 

I'll get these either Sunday or Saturday or whenever


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 18, 2013)

Sayaka! 

Can you do something with ? I would like a set of this, you can do anything you want with it.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank god the stock is good!

Will do!

One set slot open.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2013)

2 set slots have been taken 

Blaze
Laura 

4 ava slots are open.


----------



## Laura (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2013)

Will do lovey and sig off! (I'm gonna try to do both a transparent set and a set set~)


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 19, 2013)

if you still have a set slot open, but if not an ava please :33

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2013)

Set slots CLOSED

Blaze
Laura

 3 more Ava Slots OPEN

Blackfire


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2013)

Three ava slots  are open will be working on the requests on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2013)

New Sigs.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2013)

Set slots CLOSED

Blaze
Laura

3 more Ava Slots OPEN

Blackfire


----------



## Selva (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey hey 
Can I have a 150x200 avatar of  stock please?

Thank you bb <3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice stock though I might not do too much. 

Set slots CLOSED

Blaze
Laura

2 more Ava slots OPEN

Blackfire
Selva


----------



## Selva (Feb 21, 2013)

SORRY, can I ask for another avatar too if that's ok?
150x200 from this .

Thanks babe


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2013)

two is the limit and its nice stock. 

Set slots CLOSED

Blaze
Laura

1 more Ava slots OPEN

Blackfire
Selva (2)


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2013)

will be working on requests tomorrow!


----------



## Tray (Feb 23, 2013)

Last Avatar :WOW


Stock: 

Whatever you want, please :33


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2013)

^Will do and sig off!

OK sorry if these are terrible I'm just getting back into the groove alright! and its the reason why there are only 2 slots for sets.

Blaze





Laura





Selva


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2013)

Set slots will not be open until monday.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2013)

blackfire


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> blackfire



Thankies!!!!


----------



## Selva (Feb 23, 2013)

so pretty, thank you babe


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm happy you like it !

will do things next weekend!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks great(I can wear it now whee)!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2013)

set slots are now open (if you already had a set done you can't ask for a second one give people a chance.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Feb 26, 2013)

If it's possible I'd like to request a set made from . 

Size: junior
Effects and everything are up to you


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 26, 2013)

Can i request a sig?

*Render: *
*Size:* 350x130
*Text:* .ProFound.
*Style:* Something similar to these.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 







whatever looks good


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2013)

Set/Sig slots CLOSED (I put a sig as a set because shit those take time)

.Profound.
Articsiren 


3 more Ava slots OPEN
Tray


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2013)

I have no idea why I'm doing this to myself... 


I will allow 3 more set slots.

Multiple stocks are welcome like my current sig.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2013)

3 more Set/Sig slots OPEN

.Profound.
Articsiren 


3 more Ava slots OPEN
Tray

ohh and new sig!


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2013)

Senior Set Please

Borders: Your Choice
Effects: Your Choice
Text: Never Forgotten


----------



## Jackk (Mar 1, 2013)

The great Sayaka is back again 

I have a set request, if I may.


*Spoiler*: _Stock/render_ 









Borders: Dotted white

Effects: Up to you

Text: Eagle Marin


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2013)

shit um ok guys!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2013)

1 more Set/Sig slots OPEN

.Profound.
Articsiren 
legend
jackk


3 more Ava slots OPEN
Tray


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2013)

Artic





Pro


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2013)

3 more Set/Sig slots OPEN

legend
jackk


3 more Ava slots OPEN
Tray


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2013)

Working on the last batch.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2013)

OK so I lied this is the last one I'm doing today...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2013)

4 more Set/Sig slots OPEN

jackk


3 more Ava slots OPEN
Tray


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 2, 2013)

I got you one Sayaka-chan! It is a set~ 


Ava-  

Zoom on the man's face. 


and~ 


Sig-  

When he's tearing ass with his swords in the upper right corner  


If possible. :3 Any effects that would bring out how epic this scene is  And make the sig say "The Flying Swordsman Yoshiteru"

Dotted borders!~


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2013)

will do! next sets will be done next week.


----------



## Misao (Mar 2, 2013)

imma going to take those two ava slots 


*Spoiler*: __ 




​



two senior avies, bb. please. no borders, just work your magic on them.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 2, 2013)

set [senior]: 

Thanks. :33
I do want a border, but it's up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome I'll work On these next week since I'll be busy xD

also new sig and Ava


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2013)

2 more Set/Sig slots OPEN

jackk
TeenRyu
Melodie (nice Stock lovey!!!)


1 more Ava slots OPEN
Tray
Misou(2) (the stock is dkfjlsghlkdsfhjglksdjfhgkljhsdflgkjhsdflkjghsdflkg)


----------



## Silver (Mar 3, 2013)

Finally found one, or technically two

Could I get can a junior Ava from 
and a junior sig from 

No specifications really, other than try keep both guys in the sig. Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2013)

1 more Set/Sig slots OPEN

jackk
TeenRyu
Melodie (nice Stock lovey!!!)
Silver

1 more Ava slots OPEN
Tray
Misou(2) (the stock is dkfjlsghlkdsfhjglksdjfhgkljhsdflgkjhsdflkjghsdflkg )


----------



## Suzy (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi.

Avatar
Stock :  
Junior size
Effects;Everythin up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2013)

Mai Beauty Jlaw kjfhkldsjfhgjlkdshfglkjshdflgkjhdfg

Will do!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2013)

1 more Set/Sig slots OPEN

jackk
TeenRyu
Melodie (nice Stock lovey!!!)
Silver

 Ava slots CLOSED
Tray
Misou(2) (the stock is dkfjlsghlkdsfhjglksdjfhgkljhsdflgkjhsdflkjghsdflkg )
Suzy (diuofhiodsfghidysfgiuydsfioguyoidfygoiudyfgoi JLAWWWWWWW)


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm gonna start some of these


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 4, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Artic



 Thank you so much. I love it!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm terribly sorry for this horrible horrible batch. 

Tray



Jackk





Teenryu





Melodie ( I forgot the border and if I add one the colorizing will be destroyed...sorry.





Silver


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2013)

Misou





Suzy


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2013)

5 Set/Sig slots OPEN


4 Ava slots OPEN


----------



## Melodie (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks, it looks lovely. 

Edit: Must spread!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks though I did sent the border one to you...its darker but its still good xD


----------



## Misao (Mar 4, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Misou



i love them, thank u, bb <3


----------



## Tray (Mar 4, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> I'm terribly sorry for this horrible horrible batch.
> 
> Tray



Thanks a lot 

Will wear it soon


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2013)

4 Set/Sig slots OPEN

Jackk (Redo)


4 Ava slots OPEN


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 6, 2013)

Whenever you have time, an avatar, please. 

Two sizes: 150x200 and 200x200

Other than no borders I don't have any other request, up to you, I know you'll make it pretty 

Thank you, Ariel!


----------



## Es (Mar 6, 2013)

Stock= 
Size = Senior

Border =lines


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmm sig off and will do.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 7, 2013)

Two senior sigs out of  this  please :33 If you are not doing two at once, you can choose the one you like the most.

Requesting here because I don't want them simply resized to fit into sig size limit(i can do it myself after all). I want something special  but all the effects up to you, as I don't have that great of imagination


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2013)

i haven't done a naruto sig in a while...but I'l do my best.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry gonna work on this stuff tomorrow Promise!


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 12, 2013)

Herro. 

Could I get a senior, dotted signature of 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2013)

Will do I'll get some done tomorrow.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 12, 2013)

Set request:
Stock: 
border: dotted
text: "the real is on the rise
Fuck them other guys
I even gave them a chance to decide and that's something they know"

may i have one with the text and one without it?

thanks.

Edit:changed the stock.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah will do..


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2013)

Look guys gonna start on the sets sigs avas soon just needed a little break haha. I've been all over lately.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2013)

ane





Rosi





If you want a border let me know..


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2013)

1 Set/Sig slots OPEN

Jackk (Redo)
Es
Aeiou
Spartan


4 Ava slots OPEN


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> ane



Looks wonderful, especially the one with the green eyes. Thanks a lot, Ariel <3


----------



## Rosi (Mar 15, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Rosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect :amazed thank you so much pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2013)

glad you like working on the others today.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2013)

Es





A


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2013)

2 Set/Sig slots OPEN

Jackk (Redo)
Spartan


4 Ava slots OPEN


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 16, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> A



Ssssppplllendid.  

Really like this one. Thanks a scrunchabunch.  repped


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2013)

glad you like

working on the others soon!


----------



## Sora (Mar 17, 2013)

requesting a sig
dotted borders pls
effects are up to you


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2013)

will do           !


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

2 Set/Sig slots OPEN

Jackk (Redo)
Spartan
Sora


4 Ava slots OPEN


----------



## Es (Mar 18, 2013)

Hate to sound picky but can I have an avi of Chirico (The guy in the orange jumpsuit and short blue hair)


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

Well ya didn't tell me who soooooo ....and I only knew Shinn...I'll redo it sir. 

Sora



Jak


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

2 Set/Sig slots OPEN

Spartan(better stock)
E's (Redo)


4 Ava slots OPEN


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 18, 2013)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Size: Senior
Effects: Any

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

...Sig of please, I can't see it please upload it to imgur.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

3 Set/Sig slots OPEN

Spartan(better stock)
E's (Redo)


3 Ava slots OPEN

Prince Vegeta (Upload it to imgur can't see)


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 18, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> ...Sig of please, I can't see it please upload it to imgur.





How about now?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

Es


----------



## Es (Mar 18, 2013)

Many thanks               .


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome but sig off and please cred me.

Prince


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

4Set/Sig slots OPEN

Spartan(better stock)



4 Ava slots OPEN


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 18, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Welcome but sig off and please cred me.
> 
> Prince



Appreciate it! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

Sig        .


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

4 Set/Sig slots OPEN

Spartan(better stock)

4 Ava slots OPEN


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

4 Set/Sig slots OPEN

Spartan(Please put the new stock into the link!)

4 Ava slots OPEN


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 18, 2013)

Changed the stock in my post...


----------



## Jackk (Mar 19, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Jak
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



sfdlajfskldjfsdsdfjsdlfjsdskldsdfs 

I really just needed the text fixed on the other one, but not only did you fix the text... you also made everything else even more awesome.

Those other stocks especially look great; I really like the composition etc.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks!

So warning to people who request I might sometimes do my own thing and add stocks


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2013)

Will work on Sparta's tomorrow I have a meeting in about 1 hour.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, Saya-chan, I have a request. 

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Borders:* Up to you.
*Effects:* Up to you. 
*Text:* None
*Add. info:* None.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2013)

ohhh does she have a name? will do!!!!!! (I might want to add additional stocks maybe....love you!!!


----------



## Selva (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey babe.
Can I have 150x200 avatar of  please?
Everything is up to you. Thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2013)

The background is stupendous...I have an idea xD


----------



## familyparka (Mar 20, 2013)

*Request:* Set
*Stock:*_* WARNING: SOUL EATER SPOILER*_ ----> 
*Borders:* Up to you.
*Effects:* Up to you, just make it awesome.
*Text:* None
*Add. info: *None.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes and yes ! 

I'll do it inte weekend or later.


----------



## Kid (Mar 22, 2013)

Could you make me a sig of 

Effects : Your own
Text : '' Uchiha '' 
Border : Your choice


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah sure! lol done this one a lot xD

will get stuff done tomorrow this weeks has been really busy.

Ahh and sig off!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2013)

2 Set/Sig slots OPEN

Spartan
Kitsun
Familie 
Kid

2 Ava slots OPEN

Selva
Sera


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Mar 23, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> ohhh does she have a name? will do!!!!!! (I might want to add additional stocks maybe....love you!!!


Yep, this gorgeous gal has a name. Her name is Ren Kougyoku and she's from Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic. 

And I love you too, baby.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks! gonna work on some things!


----------



## Krippy (Mar 23, 2013)

can I get a senior set made from this?

[sp][/sp]

can I get one with a dotted border and one with a rounded border?

effects are up to you

thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2013)

Will do!!! Sorry guys I'm still doing some work but requests will be coming up around tomorrow or monday!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 23, 2013)

So uh.

If I counted right there should be one more set slot open?

Assuming that's right can I have a senior set made from these.

Ava: 

Sig: 

:33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> So uh.
> 
> If I counted right there should be one more set slot open?
> 
> ...



Yupers unlike the other guy this I can do 

SET/SIG SLOTS ARE CLOSED!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2013)

Set/Sig slots CLOSED

Spartan
Kitsun
Familie 
Kid
Nightbringer

2 Ava slots OPEN

Selva
Sera


----------



## familyparka (Mar 24, 2013)

Srry I almost forgot to tell you, Size make it Senior


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2013)

Will do guys I've been shit I'll get things done this week plus I had a lot of social shit last week too I WILL GET STUFF DONE!!!!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 1, 2013)

No worries.

Edit: My bad. 

I always forget.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2013)

sig off!

also anyone who still want something I'm doing requests tomorrow life has really been hectic but tomorrow will be nice half day for me!


----------



## Sans (Apr 9, 2013)

Sayakaaaaaaa.

Is it possible to make this into a 150x200 avi? 

Not in any rush as well. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2013)

thats fine! ava request right? 

OK so tomorrow I'm going to kick myself to get all of this shit done promise!

PM me if you canceled your request!


----------



## Sans (Apr 9, 2013)

Sweeeet. I wasn't sure you would like it, but it's so hard to find stock for that guy.

Anyway, I'm in no rush for that avi, so feel free to take your time.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah I'll when I want to sorry guys I'm very tired lately I've been so lazy!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 12, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Yeah I'll when I want to sorry guys I'm very tired lately I've been so lazy!





Nightbringer said:


> No worries.



**


----------



## Daxter (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. Sayaka has asked me to help out, since she is so busy.  I will try and help with some of your requests to the best of my ability. I'm not as good as her, so I hope you can forgive me, but I'll try my best.

If any changes are needed, of course let me know and I will do whatever I can to fix it. I really hope these are satisfactory. I'm a guy of simple pleasures, so I wonder if these are okay. 



Selva said:


> Hey babe.
> Can I have 150x200 avatar of  please?
> Everything is up to you. Thanks <3






[sp=Unsharpened]

 [/sp]



Krippy said:


> can I get a senior set made from this?
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...








I actually did the avatar first without thinking, so I kind of had to replicate for the signature what I first did. /Sweat 
I hope they match okay!

[sp=Dotted Borders]



[/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2013)

Ohh thank you lovey for this help!

Selva's is very nice!!! 


and yes people this is my new worker for this shop make him feel at home! Will be putting his samples up tomorrow. 

I will work on some of the requests later this week in the mean time if you would like Dax to take yours just say so!


----------



## Sans (Apr 14, 2013)

I dunno, is he better than you at making avis?


----------



## Selva (Apr 15, 2013)

Daxter said:


> [sp=Unsharpened]
> 
> [/sp]


This is so beautiful! I love the colors and the border. Thank you so much, I really love them and I'll wear very soon pek
I'm just having some kind of a bet with a friend of mine that I'll keep my current set for the longest time possible because I'm a known avawhore >_>; maybe I'll last till the weekend or maybe I'll go down way before that, so let's wait and see XD

ok, I'm sorry I wrote the story of my life here, I'll shut up now XD;


----------



## Daxter (Apr 15, 2013)

Selva said:


> This is so beautiful! I love the colors and the border. Thank you so much, I really love them and I'll wear very soon pek
> I'm just having some kind of a bet with a friend of mine that I'll keep my current set for the longest time possible because I'm a known avawhore >_>; maybe I'll last till the weekend or maybe I'll go down way before that, so let's wait and see XD
> 
> ok, I'm sorry I wrote the story of my life here, I'll shut up now XD;



Oh that is no problem, I'm just ecstatic you like it. I'm pretty worried about not doing well enough, so you saying you like is more than enough for me! 

Good luck with your bet. XD If it helps any, I'm nearly just as bad at changing often.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 16, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I actually did the avatar first without thinking, so I kind of had to replicate for the signature what I first did. /Sweat
> I hope they match okay!
> 
> [sp=Dotted Borders]
> ...



thanks, rep incoming and will cred when I wear


----------



## MystKaos (Apr 17, 2013)

a set, please.

Image: 

Size of sig: up to you, make it pretty big, cuz I like big sigs. ;D
Size of Avi: 150x200, please
Effects/colors etc: up to you! make it look awesome! go crazyyy! xD
Text of sig: It's time to duel!

please & thank you! <3

Note: Will use set on another forum, but will rep.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 17, 2013)

....Sets are full on my part, Dax can you handle it?


----------



## ℛei (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi there 

someone plz make me a set of  hot stock plz and thanks


----------



## Daxter (Apr 18, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> ....Sets are full on my part, Dax can you handle it?



Of course.  I hope it's all right with the requester. ^^ I'll do my best.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll take it Reiki holly fuck! 

gimmie about a week!...wait nevermind...I'm booked..Dax you handle that one too babe right?


----------



## Daxter (Apr 19, 2013)

^ Sure hun. Looks tricky but I can give it a shot if you can't get to it later.



Fighting Kitsune said:


> Oh, Saya-chan, I have a request.
> 
> *Request:* Set
> *Stock:*
> ...




I hope it's all right, I gave this a shot. I wanted to help Sayaka with some of the older requests. n__n

I know it's very pink. Pinker than I intended. @___@





[sp=No Glow] 

[/sp]

If anything needs to be changed, let me know. I'll even re-do if it's not satisfactory.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd like to request an Avatar please :33

Size: Senior
Border: Thin black
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm going to be working on kits if thats ok! (its a nice stock)

I'll also be doing kid's, gilge, nights, and reikis!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2013)

and koms!

the rest is yours Dax!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2013)

Kit





Iki





koms



Gilga


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2013)

Kid


----------



## ℛei (Apr 20, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Iki



Looks great as usual  thanks you <33


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Apr 21, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Kit





I. Fucking. Love. This. This is so prettiful.  Thank you so much, Saya-chan.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Apr 21, 2013)

Daxter said:


> ^ Sure hun. Looks tricky but I can give it a shot if you can't get to it later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I llllloooooooooooovvveee your take on my request. Many thanks on an awesome job.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 21, 2013)

Dat suspense.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2013)

glad you all like  thanks!!!!


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 21, 2013)

Senior Set
Dotted Border



Rest is up to you.

EDIT: 

EDIT2:


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2013)

^ Can't see the second image but I'll take it


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 21, 2013)

Works for me, how about now?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2013)

nope! upload it again!


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 21, 2013)

Whitebeard said:


> EDIT2:


Uploaded to photobucket instead of imgur


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2013)

Got it! will get it around when I can!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2013)

Will start some things soon.


----------



## familyparka (Apr 27, 2013)

Cancel my request.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd like to cancel my request as well.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't know where Dax is...but I'm terribly sorry for the delay.

White beard I'll finish yours tomorrow I'm on a deadline right now so yeah! 

But I just started it!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2013)

Mine's still in the works right?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah don't worry...just very very busy right now ..but I'm doing like its still in the works..


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2013)

Are the stocks I gave you hard to work with?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2013)

No I'm just very very busy lately!


----------



## ℛei (May 2, 2013)

I haz a set request ari



Work your magic.Thankies


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2013)

I'll get this done with the rest by tomorrow YMIR SAMA!!!!!


----------



## Daxter (May 9, 2013)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> a set, please.
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...



I apologise for the lateness, I've been wrapped up in personal affairs.

I hope it's too your liking. I cannot do text -at all-. It's just not my forte, but I plan to learn sometime. I did what I could. I went for a grainy theme, since this stock kind of stumped me.


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2013)

working today on stuff!

If you request today you get your set today!


----------



## Melodie (May 11, 2013)

Meow. 

Set: [,]
Border: Dotted
Text: King of Knights. [one with and one without] ><
Avatar: Choose whichever from the stocks. I do want to be on Saber, though. [the two stocks on the signature, too~
Effects: Up to you

'Sankyuu <3


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2013)

will do!        .


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2013)

Night bringer I'm giving yours to Dax because shit I'm stuck on what to do with this stock.


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2013)

seriously not at my best damn

Melodie


----------



## Revolution (May 11, 2013)

Thank you anyway.  Great set shop.


----------



## Melodie (May 11, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> seriously not at my best damn
> 
> Melodie



Stop being so humble. ;3 It looks beautiful. Will rep once I spread~


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2013)

white beard


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2013)

I don't do gifs xD


----------



## Whitebeard (May 11, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> white beard



Thank you

Will rep soon.


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2013)

am I suppose to make a sig out of that?

will do


----------



## Marcο (May 11, 2013)

Set: , 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Up to you
Size: Senior


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 11, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Night bringer I'm giving yours to Dax because shit I'm stuck on what to do with this stock.



Kay.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 12, 2013)

Request: Set
Avy:  The face portion only
Sig: 
Effects: My name on the sig, if possible a fading effect
Border: dotted

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2013)

Taking thoses will get them done when I can


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2013)

I can do a double request with Dax if he's up for it since he can do gifs! 

Ohh nice stock!

Will do this week!


----------



## MystKaos (May 16, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I apologise for the lateness, I've been wrapped up in personal affairs.
> 
> I hope it's too your liking. I cannot do text -at all-. It's just not my forte, but I plan to learn sometime. I did what I could. I went for a grainy theme, since this stock kind of stumped me.



It's alright, sorry for the late post, I almost forgot about these! xD

thanks very much! +rep.


----------



## Es (May 18, 2013)

Something deleted the set


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2013)

Crap that was me...you should of saved it in your own imgur....sorry


----------



## Es (May 18, 2013)

I kind of forgot to :heston

I need to take this into consideration netx time


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2013)

Yup! I was getting crowded in my account so yeah!


----------



## Mikaveli (May 19, 2013)

Think you can make it a similar affect to this?



That look that makes it seem it was painted? That'd be fucking awesome. And obviously I want the small print and stuff removed. Here's the avatar stock;


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2013)

Will do!

Will get stuff done by tsuday


----------



## Aeiou (May 19, 2013)

Could a get a  done with dotted borders, please? ;o


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2013)

Yeah sure I'll get it done no problem!


----------



## MystKaos (May 21, 2013)

Set request~

Worker: Sayaka (if you're not too busy, of course!)
Image: 
Size: Huge, I like big sigs! <3
Text: Mikaya
Effects/colors: Up to you, give it some flame effects since it does go with the image. 
Avi size: 150x200.

Please & thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2013)

can't see shit.


----------



## MystKaos (May 21, 2013)

Sorry, my bad. Try this one instead: 

Let me know if it still doesn't work~


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2013)

goob can't see stock,

Still can't see stock Ninja also I really don't feel like doing sets for someone that doesn't use it here. 

Flare your ava stock was horrible I seriously couldn't do SHIT with it so I'm using the one for the sig.

Shakes loved the stocks. 

Don't worry A your not on my shit list this time!

shakes





Flare





I don't have the best text lately so sorry :/

A



Be sure to put these in your own hosting because in 24 hours these will be deleted. 

up next Birthday girl Reiki.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 21, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Flare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, still looks good. Thanks Sayaka!


----------



## Aeiou (May 21, 2013)

Bootiful. So very bootiful. Thank you, yes.  Repnkred


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2013)

Reiki!

Gift one






Paradise


----------



## Marcο (May 21, 2013)

Sayaka said:


>


Thank you! Looks amazing, will use soon.


----------



## ℛei (May 21, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Reiki!
> 
> Gift one



afhkjgfjdgljgfldjg thank you Ari 

LOOOKS FAPTASTIC  imma wearing it now


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2013)

OK people can request I think I did what I had to do..

nothing too over the top please though.


----------



## Revolution (May 21, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Paradise



This is beautiful.  Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2013)

glad you all like!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2013)

One sig off

Two nothing like Reiki's set? more like Shakes?

Always the dots huh?

Yeah yeah will do.


----------



## Lacie (May 22, 2013)

Set request please!! 

Set: junior

Avy:



Sig:



Text: Beloved

Effect: I have faith in what you'll choose


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2013)

can't see sig stock mate.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 22, 2013)

Uhmm, Sayaka, my sig was deleted. why?


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2013)

It does not look deleted?

I warned  you guys that I delete my sets in within 24 hours , if I don't my hosting site gets crowded.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 22, 2013)

shit. I forgot to save the sig in my comp. Is there no way to retrieve it?


----------



## Overhaul (May 23, 2013)

Can you make me a set out of this? Feel free to do whatever you'd like to it. Though I'd like for you to accentuate the blood a lil bit.:33


----------



## Hakan Erkan (May 23, 2013)

Request: Set

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Effects/Borders: Leave it to you,but remove the "S?k?r",thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2013)

^ new stock please

here Flare..and sig OFF!


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2013)

And will do Revy...shit I have so much to do.


----------



## Lacie (May 23, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> can't see sig stock mate.





What about now?


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2013)

yeah I got it...ichihime!


----------



## jNdee~ (May 24, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> ^ new stock please
> 
> here Flare..and sig OFF!



Thanks Sayaka! Need to spread tho


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> goob can't see stock,
> 
> S





Super Goob said:


> Think you can make a similar effect for the avatar?



My bad it took so long, I fixed it.


----------



## Es (May 27, 2013)

Requesting a new set

Size Senior

Avatar:  

Sig:


----------



## Es (Jun 16, 2013)

Hate to sound rude but did you go inactive or something?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2013)

No just busy as shit 

will get shit done by monday.


----------



## Es (Aug 3, 2013)

You still alive?


----------



## Daxter (Aug 4, 2013)

Es said:


> Requesting a new set
> 
> Size Senior
> 
> ...




Hey. I'm not sure where Sayaka is, I haven't heard from her in a while, so I hope you don't mind that I took a shot at your stock. I know you were waiting for her, but in case she can't get to it, I know you've been waiting so I tried my best.

I hope it's to your liking. Apologies if it isn't. :<

Also, please remember to turn your sig off~ :3


----------



## Es (Aug 8, 2013)

Excellent                                                 .


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2015)

Today only till 2:15 PM I'm opening this shop. But unfortunately I will only take about 5 requests. SENIORS ONLY. 

My front page I bet has no examples so I'll just put some that I worked on. 


*Spoiler*: __ 

















If you notice from the style I don't use that many textures or brushes anymore, I like to do collages and enhance color, that and do fun borders. I have a tut if you want to learn how to do those borders if interested

So yeah come and request I will be speedy up till 2:15 since I have a play to attend later. 

Ohh and also HQ STOCKS!


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2015)

OK I decided that I'm going to open this shop, but only till next Wednesday. I have a week off and have some time to goof off a little. but again I can only do around 2-5 requests. nothing over 5 ok? and I'm only opening this shop for seniors.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 5, 2015)

Request: Set

Size: Senior

Stocks:   



Effects: Up to you


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2015)

Sheep.





hope you like it sorry if this isn't what you want...


----------



## Black Sheep (May 5, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> Sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's fine. I like it .


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2015)

Ahh thank you!…


----------



## Black Sheep (May 5, 2015)

No problem at all.


----------

